# Anleitung: Transportrohr für 6€ !!!



## Cormoraner (7. Mai 2014)

Bauanleitung Ruten Transportrohr für 6€!!!







Einkaufsliste:
- Abwasserrohr 75mm (oder 100mm) mit 2m Länge 
- 2x Stopfen 75mm (oder 100mm)
- Überwurfmuffe 75mm
- 50cm Gurt

Zusätzlich brauchen wir etwas Schaumstoff bzw. weiches Material (z.B. selbstklebender Moosgummi) und 4x Blindnieten. Am Besten 4,8mm oder 5mm mit Großkopf.

Werkzeugliste:
- Säge
- Blindnietenzange
- Schere
- Cuttermesser
- Bohrer passend zu den Blindnieten
- Flachfeile

How To:
1. Beide Stopfen von innen mit Schaumstoff/Moosgummi auskleiden
2. Einen Stopfen mit einer Bohrung versehen damit sich kein Vakuum beim Schließen des Transportrohrs bildet.
3. Muffenseite des Abwasserrohrs mit Stopfen versehen
4. Abwasserrohr passend der Rute kürzen (ich brauchte ca 1,30m Länge)
5. Gekürztes Ende Entgraten und eine kleine Phase von außen ranfeilen damit das Rohr besser in die Überwurfmuffe gleitet
6. Dichtung der Überwurfmuffe vom Innendurchmesser etwas kleiner schneiden. Das geht sehr gut mit einer Nagelschere. So vergrößern das die Überwurfmuffe problemlos über das Rohr gleitet aber noch einfach abzuziehen ist
7. Gurt mittig ansetzen und je Seite doppelt vernieten, etwas Luft lassen damit dieser nicht zu stramm ansitzt. Es macht Sinn die Löcher in den Gurt reinzubrennen damit diese nicht ausfransen. Dazu habe ich den Bohrer am Schaft erhitzt und durchgedrückt, passt ideal. Enden des Gurtes auch verschweissen mit Feuerzeug gegen Ausfransen.

Das Ganze dauert maximal 15min, ist günstig und sehr effektiv für den Transport.


----------



## Cormoraner (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Anleitung: Transportrohr für 6€ !!!*

Schade, garkeine Resonanz 

Habe mir noch eine dickere kürzere Rolle gebaut für Kescher, Erdspieße und Co


----------



## kati48268 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Anleitung: Transportrohr für 6€ !!!*

Ich find's sehr gelungen! #6
Und wenn man vergleicht, was ein Transportrohr im Handel kosten kann,... http://www.gerlinger.de/Transportrohre/934
Sehr schön.


----------



## Dakarangus (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Anleitung: Transportrohr für 6€ !!!*

sieht gut aus, meins ist ähnlich.

ich komme mit deinen bauteilen aus dem obi aber auf eher 20€


----------



## Mozartkugel (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Anleitung: Transportrohr für 6€ !!!*

gute Idee, kam auch schon auf den Gedanken so ein Rohr im Baumarkt zu kaufen. Brauche nämlich für meine 2-teilige Barschrute eine stabile Hülle fürs Motorradfahren. Das Rohr kommt dann in mein Seesack. Müsste (glaube ich) funktionieren :m


----------



## Purist (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Anleitung: Transportrohr für 6€ !!!*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> ich komme mit deinen bauteilen aus dem obi aber auf eher 20€



..und für knapp über 20€ gibt's schon das Cormoran Transportrohr, Schulterriemen und Rollenfach inklusive. 

Ich nutze beides, DIY aus Abwasserrohr und ein fertig gekauftes. Beim Selbstbau hat man eben dann doch den Vorteil, dass man es auf seine Bedürfnisse besser anpassen kann, inbesondere was die Länge angeht.


----------



## Bobster (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Anleitung: Transportrohr für 6€ !!!*

Wer läuft denn schon gerne mit einem 
 Cormoran-Transportrohr durch die Gegend |uhoh:


----------



## Cormoraner (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Anleitung: Transportrohr für 6€ !!!*

Hast ma nen Link zum Cormoran Transportrohr, würde mich mal interessieren.

Ich war im BAUHAUS einkaufen und habe tatsächlich um 6€ ausgegeben. Die dicke Rolle ist zwar einen Meter kürzer, die Teile kosten aber deutlich mehr. Bei der kam ich auf 8€.

Natürlich ist nen fertiges Transportrohr mit Rollenfach cooler, aber kostet teilweise das 20fache :m

Bin schon kräftig am Überlegen wie ich meine Rollen in Zukunft transportiere. Bis dato kamen die einfach mit in die Transportbox, ist aber eher suboptbimal.


----------



## Purist (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Anleitung: Transportrohr für 6€ !!!*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Hast ma nen Link zum Cormoran Transportrohr, würde mich mal interessieren.



Nimm eine Suchmaschine deiner Wahl und fahnde nach "cormoran rutentransportrohr", preislich bewegt es sich irgendwo zwischen 22€ nochwas und 35€, das grüne ist das Neuere, aber eben auch komplett PVC beschichtet.


----------



## Dakarangus (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Anleitung: Transportrohr für 6€ !!!*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> H
> Ich war im BAUHAUS einkaufen und habe tatsächlich um 6€ ausgegeben. *Die dicke Rolle ist zwar einen Meter kürzer, die Teile kosten aber deutlich mehr*. Bei der kam ich auf 8€.




Oh entschuldige das habe ich in der Rechnung nicht bedacht, ich habe nämlich ein 160er gebaut.
Das habe ich für den Angelurlaub, da kommen 6 Meeresruten rein, nicht das jetzt jemand denkt ich schnalle mir das 160er auf den Rücken und fahre damit zum Baggersee nebenan oder so |supergri


----------



## Greenmile1 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Anleitung: Transportrohr für 6€ !!!*

die idee hatte ich auch schon #6
problem ist hat nur das mann die rolle immer abmachen muss 

fertig gibts sowas auch schon für 16 euro  für alle die es einfach einfach wollen 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Transportrohr-Versandrolle-Teleskoprohr-ca-78-130-cm-/171048119397?pt=DE_Sport_Camping_Outdoor_Rucks%C3%A4cke&hash=item27d3432c65


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Anleitung: Transportrohr für 6€ !!!*

genau so was hab ich gesucht :m


----------



## Fips (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Anleitung: Transportrohr für 6€ !!!*

Gute sache, das bringt mich gleich auf eine Idee, mich stört´s nämlich schon länger das die Rutenhalter und Co mit bei meinen Ruten liegen.


----------



## Cormoraner (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Anleitung: Transportrohr für 6€ !!!*

Diese schwarzen Teleskop Transportrohre sind echt ungeeinget für Ruten. Zu weich und dünn das Material. Das ist was für Architekten, Zeichner etc.


----------

